# Any wax makers experienced this before?.........help please!



## Baby25

So I've been playing with homebrew waxes for about a year now and was getting some really nice finishes on the surface, nice and smooth and oiled up nice and quick within the first few swipes but recently I've started to get a strange finish on the surface and it is literally driving me mad trying to work out the cause. 
I've been using a recipe which has always worked fine and had flawless pours from in the past with no change in ingredients, temps or techniques and now suddenly this weirdness. 
I've tried removing waxes and replacing with others, changing/removing oils, changing solvents and getting the same results each time. Any idea's what could be causing it or has anyone experienced this before?

Before the issue started:


















After the issue started:


----------



## rtjc

How do you cool them? I have had this and i find cooling the jars in hot water and letting the water and wax cool together really helps.


----------



## Baby25

Hmm, interesting solution to try. Not tried cooling in water since the earlier days of homebrewing as not needed to but I did consider trying it again as one of the possible solutions in case it's caused by 'shock cooling'. Strange that I've been able to 'cold pour' absolutely fine for so long and suddenly getting this issue, if cooling is the cause.


----------



## jgibbo

I've been brewing myself for a few months (with only a little success) I have never tried the watter cooling but sounds like a good idea, I had done the opposite where I heated my jars in the microwave before so they all cooled together! I've never seen it blister like that tho :/ what solvent do you use?


----------



## Baby25

I've tried multiple different solvents, individually and combined but still the same result no matter which I use.


----------



## angelw

What you have there is one of your raw materials not liking your carrier solvent.


----------



## Baby25

Really? Is this something you have also experienced? The strange thing is one minute it was fine for the hundreds of waxes brewed then next brew (and from there on) it's been like this. Is it possible to have a contamination in an oil due you think?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

I'd say yes they he probably has experienced this.
Being angelwax lol.


----------



## Baby25

Haha, didn't realise it was John. Thanks for clarifying.


----------

